# Lubricants in Singapore?



## horatio (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi!! i am new in new in speedcubing so i wonder what lubricant shld i get and where in Singapore .... btw im using a A5 as my main ^^


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 25, 2012)

There's a hobby shop near Jalan Besar stadium that sells shock oil and diff. oil. However, i don't know what viscosity value to use since i only recently discovered that place and have not yet try them out.

Shock Oil

Diff. oil


----------



## horatio (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard tht the CRC are quite nice....shld i gt them ?


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 25, 2012)

horatio said:


> I heard tht the CRC are quite nice....shld i gt them ?


 
If you can find them here that is. =D

Anyway, shock oil is like Lubix so is works pretty well as well.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2012)

I am using sillicone spray from homefix and it works decently, not sure about the price though, brought it more than a year ago


----------



## horatio (Feb 22, 2012)

Who have any idea where I can get Traxxas 50k wt diff oil ??


----------



## Winston (Feb 26, 2012)

horatio said:


> Who have any idea where I can get Traxxas 50k wt diff oil ??



Hi, welcome to cubing! Anyway, I'm not sure about Traxxas but there's a RC/Hobby shop in Far East Plaza which sells shock oil. It should be on the second/third floor; you can just go in and ask for #350-400. I bought my shock oil from there too and the brand is XRay (400 cSt). 

Also, if you're looking for silicone spray, 3-in-1 is probably one of the better brands you can get from stores like Homefix, as mentioned above. Hope the information is useful.


----------



## Speedcubing365 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bloomington Greetings which is located at Anchor Point shopping mall. 
It carrys selicon spray that you need and lots of d.i.y. cube. Around $7. I bought it and can last more than 1 year. Hope this will help. Nice to meet u. Happy cubing.


----------



## SilverBow (Oct 29, 2013)

Alvin Tan said:


> There's a hobby shop near Jalan Besar stadium that sells shock oil and diff. oil. However, i don't know what viscosity value to use since i only recently discovered that place and have not yet try them out.
> 
> Shock Oil
> 
> Diff. oil



Hi alvin tan, do you have the name of the shop that sells differential oil? Thanks!


----------

